# TD Long Valley, July 29, 2012



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

3rd Annual Tour de Long Valley

If you like Hills..... great ride for a great cause


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the post, I have my calendar reminder set for the 12th with open registration starts... think I'll ride the 65 miler


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Thanks for the post, I have my calendar reminder set for the 12th with open registration starts... think I'll ride the 65 miler


FYI - when you follow the link to BikeReg.com it says that registration opens on Feb 17th... not 12th.


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

I am confused -- the TD Long Valley site says there is a 20 and 40 miles course (nothing about a 65)but then Bike Reg has a 20 and 40 mile registration for EMS and Firefighters only and a 65 mile for all others.....

Am I missing something?

Also, I saw this earlier in the week and registration was supposed to open on February 12, looks like they changed it to February 17.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

SeaRay said:


> I am confused -- the TD Long Valley site says there is a 20 and 40 miles course (nothing about a 65)but then Bike Reg has a 20 and 40 mile registration for EMS and Firefighters only and a 65 mile for all others.....
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Also, I saw this earlier in the week and registration was supposed to open on February 12, looks like they changed it to February 17.


I read it as the website has not yet been updated for 2012, and that the 65mi course is new this year. Similarly the registration probably opened Feb 12 last year, and Feb 17 this year. I also didn't read the bike reg site as saying the 20 and 40 were for EMS and firefighters "only."


----------



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

RJP,

Yes, I guess that would be the case with the 65 mile ride, a new loop this year; but still don't understand the registration - usually if there are different categories and/or price ranges they would have a different line item. For this ride I imagine there would be no price differance for EMS/Firefighter vs. civilian:

20 Mile 
First Aid Squad / Police / Fire Fighters - 20 Mile 20 miles $25 
40 Mile 
First Aid Squad / Police / Fire Fighters - 40 Mile 40 miles $20 
65 Mile 
65 Mile 65 miles $35


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

Cool. I'll keep this ride in mind. Thanks for posting up NJ happenings.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

BethLikesBikes said:


> Thanks for posting up NJ happenings.


Here's a good calendar for NJ happenings - mostly races but recreational events also.
Bob's NJ Bicycle Racing Calendar 2012


----------



## ddhfoundation (Feb 11, 2012)

*Tour de Long Valley updated info*

WOW, Hello Everyone! This is Michael from the David D. Hammar Foundation, and the Tour de Long Valley. We are still getting the registration system setup, so none of that information that is on the page is valid yet. We are hoping to open registration by this coming Friday the 17th.

We still need to add the categories, and all information pertaining to this years event on the website and registration page. It is great to see such an overwhelming interest in the ride already. I can tell you we will be having 3 courses this year, a 20 and 40 similar to last year, as well as a 60+ mile ride new for this year.

If anyone has any questions I can answer directly please email me at michael at bicyclesafetynj dot org. We are looking forward to an amazing event this year. We have listened to everyones suggestions and hopefully it will be an even better ride then last years huge success!

Thank you again, and please check out our website www dot bicyclesafetynj dot org for The David D. Hammar Foundation and the event website www dot tourdelongvalley dot com for the 3rd Annual Tour de Long Valley for information.

I am doing everything possible to have registration open Friday the 17th.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tednugent said:


> 3rd Annual Tour de Long Valley
> 
> If you like Hills..... great ride for a great cause


Interesting. Can't find the cause or much else? Tell us more.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Interesting. Can't find the cause or much else? Tell us more.


Website needs to be updated apparently. Need to dig to find info. Only by opening a link to a newspaper article about last year's event (link buried on a sub-page) could I find any info: "The proceeds raised from this event will be donated to the Long Valley First Aid Squad as an appreciation for their service and dedication to the people they serve."

re: David Hammar Foundation "The David D. Hammar foundation was founded in 2006 after David Hammar perished in an unfortunate cycling accident with a car. In his life he was a wonderful, giving individual and a great father and in his death he gave the gift of life through organ donation. His daughter, Allison, founded this Non-Profit Organization in an effort to raise awareness of cycling safety along with the hope of raising money to purchase helmets for children in need. To date we have donated over 300 Helmets, and will be donating over 100 more helmets this year."


----------



## ddhfoundation (Feb 11, 2012)

The David D. Hammar Foundation 501 c3 was started by my wife, after her father passed away from a cycling accident back in 2006. Since then we have been raising money to purchase helmets which we donate to children around the state through different events we attend, police departments and safety days that we organize. The Tour de Long Valley is an event that we started a few years back as a way to give back to the community that we all ride in and where the accident of my father in law took place. This year we will be donating the profits between the Long Valley First Aid Squad, The Washington Twp. PBA, and The David D. Hammar Foundation.

The event is not a race, it is a fun day of cycling in and around Long Valley, and checking out this beautiful town. There are a few hills that make this a challenging course, but it is a ride you will remember and want to come back and ride again.

You can check out our website for the foundation at www bicyclesafetynj org just put in the dots. Cant post URL's here. Hope this helped!


----------



## ddhfoundation (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for your critique, we do the best we can as a small non profit with no grant money, and everyone that helps is a volunteer. Our main site does need some updating, but we do have a website dedicated to the tour de long valley if you click on the button on the home page of our main website. www tourdelongvalley com 

Last years event enabled us to donate $3500.00 to the Long Valley First Aid Squad.


----------



## cjerry11 (Jun 21, 2007)

RJP Diver,
I am resident of Long Valley, and having participated in 2 of the rides the DDH Foundation has sponsored, I can tell you that the ride, and the people that donate all of their time and money to make this thing work are dedicated to their cause. I have been a volunteer at events that donated helmets, cash and time to the cycling community. 
If their website is not up to date, try sending them an email requesting more info. Posting it in a negative light on a forum that is about people doing something positive is uncalled for. 
That being said, it's a great event, a great ride, and maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

cjerry11 said:


> RJP Diver,
> I am resident of Long Valley, and having participated in 2 of the rides the DDH Foundation has sponsored, I can tell you that the ride, and the people that donate all of their time and money to make this thing work are dedicated to their cause. I have been a volunteer at events that donated helmets, cash and time to the cycling community.
> If their website is not up to date, try sending them an email requesting more info. Posting it in a negative light on a forum that is about people doing something positive is uncalled for.
> That being said, it's a great event, a great ride, and maybe we'll see you there.


Never meant to discount the good work of the Foundation and the volunteers... but you have to admit that a website for a fundraising event that doesn't tell you what the funds are being raised for is a bit much, no?


----------



## cjerry11 (Jun 21, 2007)

Understood, but based on your post, I think you figured it out. 
Anyway, hope to see you there, I'll buy you a peanut butter sandwich. Ride safe.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

cjerry11 said:


> Understood, but based on your post, I think you figured it out.
> Anyway, hope to see you there, I'll buy you a peanut butter sandwich. Ride safe.


I like peanut butter!

We're usually down on LBI most weekends in the Summer, but might try to join the fun in Long Valley that weekend.


----------



## cjerry11 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. Take care.


----------



## ddhfoundation (Feb 11, 2012)

We had not been marketing the event yet, and have been trying to get all of the event information solidified before we posted it on bikereg. Everything will be posted about the event in time for registration to open this coming Friday. This forum caught us off guard with all of the chatter about the event, as we are extremely happy to see such an interest from everyone for this years event, and happy to answer any questions you have in the meantime, and I hope to see you all there, its going to be an awesome time this year.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Will there be beer?


----------



## ddhfoundation (Feb 11, 2012)

lol, not at the bicycle fundraiser but there is a great pub close by for after the ride if you want. A lot of the riders usually go there to hang out afterwords.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ddhfoundation said:


> lol, not at the bicycle fundraiser but there is a great pub close by for after the ride if you want. A lot of the riders usually go there to hang out afterwords.


I've been there a few years ago. Just curious if they "contributed" at all.

Sounds like a good time though. I'll keep it on the calendar.


----------



## ddhfoundation (Feb 11, 2012)

The restaurant village gave mugs to riders last year in the SWAG bags. We are hoping they will be a sponsor again this year.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

my main beef with the ride was the whole timing thing 

like you said, it is a ride, not a race.

many of us and friends register all different points in time.... so we want to start with our friends... not by number

maybe for those we want to get timed....offer that option to them (in the regristration) and lump them together for the times start

and group everyone else for the casual start

I wonder if the 65 mile route will get to actually climb Schooley's Mountain road???


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ddhfoundation said:


> lol, not at the bicycle fundraiser but there is a great pub close by for after the ride if you want. A lot of the riders usually go there to hang out afterwords.


maybe you can sneak in a rep at Marty's Rep Night on wednesday at the Randolph store

exposure is always good


----------



## ddhfoundation (Feb 11, 2012)

the metric will def. not be climbing schooleys mtn rd. I can assure you that. lol Too much traffic there even on a sunday morning.

Yes agreed, last year there was an issue with trying to offer timing because we had a lot of people leaving out side of the assigned groups because they wanted to ride with friends. 

This year we are not offering timing and will just be focusing on the ride it self to make it even more enjoyable for everyone. We will have 3 - 4 groups per course leaving a few minutes apart from one another, but this is going to also help make the rides registration process more fluid, as well as help get the riders out on the courses with the groups they want to ride with, which will hopefully make it a better experience.

We do not want the event to appear like a race due to insurance, and offering timing now determines that the event would be a race since it would promote a racing atmosphere, and since we do not want to have a race or increase event costs that much we are keeping with the fundraising format this year.


----------

